# Sinfoni Grandioso - My Thoughts



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

I have labored over this review….!

It has been written no less than three times because I wanted to properly present my findings in a manner fitting these wonderful instruments. No doubt, this has been one of the most difficult tasks I’ve taken on in quite some time. Not because I’m trying to formulate flowery language and highbrow adjectives… but because what I’ve encountered in this speaker set is so difficult to express in words. 

The time spent with these speakers has been an emotional experience, truly ! Eventually, I decided to simply put my thoughts down on paper and hopefully start an open dialog to discuss them in greater detail.


So… on to a little background and the review…


My car audio history began when I was 15 years old. I’ve had the pleasure of personally using a wide variety of equipment over my nearly 30 years in this hobby. One aspect has been consistent during those years, love of music has been the driving force behind my personal search for sonic perfection. 
Enter Sinfoni Grandioso…












*CF25T Tweeter*
The tweeter is comprised of three major parts; the CNC milled main framework, the 80% acoustically open grill and an aluminum back plate to hold it all together and mechanically reduce any vibrations that might exist. The front ring has a prominent role in the speaker's acoustic and functional applications, it works indeed as grill housing, matching point for others frame components, and especially as a Frequency Re-phaser, located in the inner perimeter, between the dome/surround and grill housing milling. It is the rounded aluminum tooling which gives the shape to the frame and a linearity to the frequency response on the whole range by providing an excellent, wide dispersion pattern. 



















_The CF25T specs
25mm Tweeter
Normal Impedance: 4Ω
Power RMS (filtered 12dB 6000hz): 100W
Power RMS (filtered 12dB 3500hz): 60W
Voice Coil: 26mm
Sensivity: 90dB
Frequency Response: 2.500Hz - 18.000Hz
Fs: 1500Hz_











*CF165W Midwoofer*
The midwoofer, simply put, is an engineering marvel and work of art. Sinfoni developed the Composite Frame Technology (CFT) especially for the Grandioso series. The basket structure is made of 10 different single aluminum components painstakingly designed to create a mechanical structure able to properly damp frame vibrations thus drastically reducing mechanical distortion. 




























The carbon fiber cone was chosen to have a maximum rigidity with minimum weight. This creates a very fast sound that allows fantastic impact capability. Typically very stiff or hard cones exhibit numerous frequency peaks. To counteract this various tests and listening sessions were conducted to reveal these problem areas. Sinfoni conceived and developed a special compound to handbrush directly onto the surface of the cone in order to attenuate those frequencies and create a “pure” linear piston. 



















Many times mass produced speakers overlook two parts, the surround and spider. The high-excursion rubber surround was matched to a spider that provides the speaker phenomenal bass extension as well as extremely fast musical response with weight.

_CF165W Specs
Normal Impedance: 4
Power RMS: 90W
Voice Coil: 32mm
Sensivity: 89dB
Frequency Response: 50Hz - 5.000Hz
Fs: 47Hz_


I’m sure at this point you can tell I really like the Sinfoni Grandioso speaker set. However, I do have two major gripes… 

The absolutely atrocious response graphs that Sinfoni provided and the fact that no owner’s manual is provided. 


The absolutely atrocious response graphs that Sinfoni provided.
I have no idea how these were measured… but I do not see how they are true representations of what I’ve listened to.​
the fact that no owner’s manual is provided.
when someone invests in equipment of this level… leather bound parchment paper manuals should be included along with “grandioso” explanations of how these should be best setup.​

But I’m nitpicking….


*The sound*

Let me start by saying the level of realism is simply astounding. I’ve never really encountered anything quite like these speakers ability to convey the acoustical atmosphere of each recording. 

The imaging and soundstage was truly a multi-dimensional experience. I was not listening to a recording, I was part of the performance… part of the venue… truly sitting with other spectators taking in the performance. 

Another aspect that became VERY apparent was the sheer power the CF165W midwoofer was capable of. A Velvert Hammer is every sense.... I truly believe these drivers are easily capable of producing content well into the subwoofer range while remaining perfectly composed. Please keep in mind, these midwoofers were high passed at 3.2kHz on a 6db slope and allowed to play all the way down....

The stage wide well beyond the physical limitations of the speaker enclosures… the stage was deep and layered… but the most surprising aspect was the amount of information that was perceivable both to each side and behind me… I was experiencing the performance…

The sound was full bodied and smooth completely devoid of any harshness nor overtly soft or muted. I can not conceive music being reproduced any truer to my ears...


*My experience with the Sinfoni Grandioso was simply real !*


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Let's see... Mmmmm


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Excellent review & I'm so looking forward to next year when I purchase/install a set. Not sure if I'm going to the level of Grandioso, but still. Thanks for the review.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Any pics of the vehicle that was install with those speakers?
I was expecting a lower FS on the tweeter.
The Qes,Qts,Qms on the woofer is low, so need enclosure or what?
The graphic of the woofer looks crazy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

*The Test Enviroment* 

The listening room was my run of the mill two-car garage with a concrete floor and drywall covered walls. I placed each CF165W in a sealed 4 cubic foot enclosure and positioned the CF25T in an open air baffle on top. I chose to use the large sealed enclosure to best emulate a free-air door installation. 

The signal source was a Denford RFX-8250 and fed two Sinfoni La Prima amplifiers. A Prestigio was used to provide power to the CF25T tweeters and a Prodigio was used for the CF165W midwoofers. 

*Testing Process*

When considering how to conduct the test I chose to have several separate focused listening sessions with a day between each. I also felt that I needed a standardized way to record my thoughts so the Official MECA SQL Score Sheet was used. Below is a schedule of the listening sessions:


 Day 1 focus – Female Vocals
Jennifer Warnes – Famous Blue Raincoat​Eva Cassidy – Live at Blues Alley​Norah Jones – Come Away with Me​
 Day 2 focus – Male Vocals
Paul Simon – Graceland​Johnny Cash – “Hurt”​
 Day 3 focus – Instrumentals
Miles Davis – Kind of Blue​
 Day 4 focus – Fun Music I Just Enjoy
Stevie Ray Vaughn – Couldn’t Stand the Weather​Metallica – S&M​

The CF165W midwoofer will favorably react to either a small sealed or a free-air enclosure... I've modeled them in an enclosure just large enough for the basket to fit... all the way to essentially Free-air...

I will be using the HEAVILY DAMPED OEM doors of my Acura TSX...


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> *The Test Enviroment*
> 
> The listening room was my run of the mill two-car garage with a concrete floor and drywall covered walls. I placed each CF165W in a sealed 4 cubic foot enclosure and positioned the CF25T in an open air baffle on top. I chose to use the large sealed enclosure to best emulate a free-air door installation.
> 
> ...



OK, when you test it in a vehicle, maybe i read the conclusion!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2015)

It's coming sir... install to be completed Mid-October.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

I love love love Eva Cassidy.... She sounds amazing on mine.

and oh yeah...sinfoni speakers ain't to shabby either.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you for taking the time and providing us with your easement of what looks and sounds to be a wonderful set of speakers.

I am truly looking forward to your install.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have personally heard and tested these exact set of speakers. It will be interesting to see how Jeremy's results compared to mine. 

So far, I'm reading the same characteristics. I think I remember when comparing the Grandioso to the Maestoso, the Maestoso's sounded like an amazing set of speakers.....the Grandioso's sounded real, like you were now live. 

It's like comparing a High Definition TV (Maestoso) to an Ultra High Definition 3D TV (Grandioso).


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

Boricua69:
I'm really looking forward to Sonus completing my install and providing my precise opinions of the entire system. However, I took great pains to emulate an automotive listening environment. During my listening sessions I placed the speakers in various off-axis positions - 15, 45 and 60 degrees.... I also made sure to place my seating position as it would be in a vehicle... off center... even placed two chairs between the enclosures and listened from each....

Now, granted... in vehicle would be best... but I do feel confident I was able to attain a very respectable impression of how these will sound in car...

In short, I know what I'm doing and what to listen for....


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Jerry...!

During my conversations with the US Distributor, Audio Excellent, I was told that as great as the Maestoso set is... it doesn't hold a candle to the Grandioso. ... honestly, I was skeptical. .. the Maestoso has greatly impressed me and I consider it to be among the most elite available to mobile audio.... 

Once I set up the Grandioso and began listening to music I'm VERY familiar with. .. I was astonished by the difference.... 

It was like listening to a pair of Bose 321..... then putting on a set of Grad RS1 headphones. ... just an imersive sound. ...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Fantastic write up Jeremy. As always your opinion is taken with much weight as a long time SQ guy in car audio. I can only imagine the expierience of the Grandioso components knowing how defined the Maestoso component set sounds. 

Thank you for taking the time and effort to go to the extent that you have to share your thoughts sir.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Uh, yeah. I think a msrp would help put this review in perspective........so?

Thanks for the review, I am just curious. I'm sure it is a truly fine set of drivers.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

annnnnd...

yeah.

let's completely obstruct the elephant in the room using retail pricing as our hedge, but I'm afraid the metaphorical comparison merrymaking is cutting through my defenses, the shields are at 50% and fading, captain...

I mean, I'm all for some rhetorical jibber-jabber, but this praise for all things Sinfoni has me a little concerned.

Is there a financial incentive, is there a hidden proponent to these spurious reviews that fit a pattern, built by discount template perhaps?

Or is the Sinfoni now eclipsing all that came before it, using car audio marketing spiels to bolster the actuality which is that Sinfoni is truly a shift in the rankings and some hand-painted cones with bolt-together baskets have become some kind of epitomization of audio truth?

hmm...


not sure if someone's been fishing or not, but I'm feeling a mite peckish for some sea-bass about now...


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

claydo said:


> Uh, yeah. I think a msrp would help put this review in perspective........so?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Lmao.....I'm sure they are steep......but still curious as to how steep...

Boom Shaka laka caj......you're spot on bout the elephant.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

Claydo:
MSRP pricing on the Grandioso speakers are as follows:
CF25T Tweeters: $2,200
CF165W Woofers: $2,950

Admittedly, will not fit into everyone's budget. The same can be said for the Esotar, Micro Precision or ZR Labs... 

The Grandioso was created to showcase the pinnacle of Sinfoni design, a flagship product... This is same goal they had when designing the Desiderio amplifier... No for everyone... but a statement piece....

Also, NEVER let price dictate quality... Just because a product is expensive and uses exotic materials that doesn't always equate to true audiophile performance.... I've personally used products in the past that were quite pricy and found myself disappointed... That is never the case with Sinfoni products. That's why I always go back to the brand... In my eyes, the Sinfoni brand is the watershed for mobile audiophile products.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks! That's actually not quite the bomb drop I was expecting with the pricing of their top tier amplifiers. Cost is subjective, surely anyone truly desiring these drivers can scrape together 5 grand. Although it healthily surpasses my self conscience driven pricing limits. I have reached my limits of justification with my "budget" revelators, lol, it's all about how much gain you feel is left after a certain threshold. Those who buy the top tier of anything are typically driven by the fact that they simply "want" that model, I've been guilty of this unexplainable behavior myself, (don't ask me how much I dropped on my first hdtv, my lawnmower, or my early model hd camcorder lmao.....), so to those folks I say go for it and enjoy!


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Claydo:
> MSRP pricing on the Grandioso speakers are as follows:
> CF25T Tweeters: $2,200
> CF165W Woofers: $2,950
> ...


Add to the list Bewith.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

cajunner:
There is no elephant in the room, nothing secret nor nefarious taking place.... So lower your shields.... put the phasers away.... all is good here....

So here's my long-winded disclosure:

I have no financial incentive. I've opened my wallet to pay for all the Sinfoni equipment going into my Acura TSX... There are no hidden proponents... I simply BELIEVE in the brand through personal use of various Sinfoni products over the course of roughly 14 years... During that time I've tried MANY other different products and found myself ALWAYS yearning to return to Sinfoni. 

Let me also say, _there is no magic pixie dust_.... The Sinfoni products are simply very well designed and the components installed on the boards have been painstakingly selected with sound quality in mind.

It's my experience that Sinfoni does everything with a purpose in mind... 

That bolted together basket - creates a near perfect non-resonant framework for the moving parts of the CF165W to operate and do its job.
The hand painted cones - combined with the extremely stiff CF cone allows the speaker to nearly be a perfect piston without any harshness...

My personal history with Sinfoni:
My love affair with Sinfoni began in 2001 when I met the U.S. Distributor at the time. He and I formed a friendship and even discussed my working with him to promote the products and brand. It was at this time I acquired my first Sinfoni products – one (1) 45.2, one (1) 90.2 and one (1) 150.2. It was at this point I fell head over heels in love with the signature Sinfoni sound. 

Over the years I continued to enjoy various Sinfoni products including the High Definition 60.1 mono blocks; these wonderful amplifiers remain some of my favorite. 

In 2005, after learning that Sinfoni did not have a distributor for the U.S. market, I contacted the owner and expressed interest in representing the brand. After many discussions we both came to an agreement and I became the U.S. Distributor and remained so until mid-2010. At that time my family grew by two and it was decided I would not have the time to work my day job, be a good husband, be a good new father AND represent the brand properly. Sinfoni and I discussed options and I released my rights to the distributorship. 

Years go by… Now it’s 2015 and Sinfoni has a new distributor for the U.S., Emilios of Audio Excellent, and I’ve been very fortunate to form a friendship with him. For those that have dealt with Emilios you know Sinfoni is in very capable hands.

In short, I know the Sinfoni line of products very well. I know the amount of time spent in developing the amplifiers and speakers they offer. I know and share the philosophy that Sinfoni ownership embraces... 

I simply want to share what I believe is the most well rounded mobile products available today with the forum members. Simple as that...


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2015)

claydo:
Given the performance of the Grandioso... I honestly feel they are a bargain...

To those forum members looking at the prices above... please remember, these are the top tier speakers Sinfoni has to offer... The pricing is indicative of that... they are also a limit edition...

If someone is looking for a fantastic sound speaker at a more manageable price point... PLEASE look into either the Appassionato or Eroico lines... They offer a level of performance unsurpassed by most brands.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm sure these speakers sound awesome!!! Great write up!!! I was lucky enough to own two pairs of Sinfoni HD mono blocks biamped to my rainbow speakers back in 2003. I never heard my rainbows sound so enveloping!!! I regret letting them go!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you sir.... those HD are some of my favorites. ... I know where a few nice ones still remain.... LOL


----------



## Makky (Nov 15, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> Claydo:
> MSRP pricing on the Grandioso speakers are as follows:
> CF25T Tweeters: $2,200
> CF165W Woofers: $2,950
> ...


So this would compete with something like the Supremo line by Morel.
Could you tell me the cost of the 'lesser' range of speakers by Sinfoni please : ).


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I can honestly say the Sinfoni lower line of components will surprise even the most critical car audio audiophile. The Eroico line up is amazing as are the rest of Sinfoni's line up.

crxsir121, I know where some 60.1's are for the taking if you feel the itch sir..


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> cajunner:
> There is no elephant in the room, nothing secret nor nefarious taking place.... So lower your shields.... put the phasers away.... all is good here....
> 
> So here's my long-winded disclosure:
> ...


Seriously? If I had a budget of say $10-12 G, I'd spend about 3G on equipment, processing, speakers, amps, deadening etc and pay 5 G to someone like KP, Matt Roberts, Big Red, John or my buddy Macleod (assuming they'd agree). I'd let them keep the car for 3-4 weeks, to work their magic. With the balance I'd buy something for my wife and kids and have enough left over for a good meal somewhere nice. 

I can guarantee that the car would sound 100X better than one with $15 G invested in equipment. How it sounds in your garage set up and how it will sound in the car, are two totally different things. Good sound in a car is 70% tuning, 20% placement and 10% equipment. YMMV.



SQ_TSX said:


> Now, granted... in vehicle would be best... but I do feel confident I was able to attain a very respectable impression of how these will sound in car...
> 
> In short, I know what I'm doing and what to listen for....


Really?

Look, I'm sure the speakers are of excellent build quality and sonic performance, but for a start, ANY speaker from $50 junk to the $5,000 two way that you have, will all sound much better in a room than in the car, and I'm talking night and day difference. For a start the imaging and staging you experienced will be out the window and the tonal balance will be all messed up. All that has to be recreated with tuning, and I'm not talking about pulling out the RTA and mike and balancing L/R with a touch of eq etc. Doing this will improve things a bit, but it will still sound like crapsville when you pit it against humble $500 speakers in a room. 

You're not going to get any speaker to sound anything like it does in a proper room, unless you can hear the difference between the sound in a room and in your car and you know how to use an eq. By all means enjoy the product and I'm sure that they are excellent speakers, and if they sound as good in a car, well then I guess its money well spent. If however you hear a huge difference, then find and pay one of the top tuners to set it up for you. The 70/20/10 rule is one of the immutable rules of car audio.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

sqnut:
Thanks for your input...


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

They are pretty but I expected the tweeter to go lower. 

Oh well


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

SQ_TSX said:


> Claydo:
> Also, NEVER let price dictate quality... Just because a product is expensive and uses exotic materials that doesn't always equate to true audiophile performance.... I've personally used products in the past that were quite pricy and found myself disappointed... That is never the case with Sinfoni products. That's why I always go back to the brand... In my eyes, the Sinfoni brand is the watershed for mobile audiophile products.



Yea, look at Critical Mass....

I really love the build quality of the Sinfoni lineup. One day maybe....one day.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Guys, please don't get all hung up on specs... Looking at a list of numbers and fractions on paper is one thing... BUT how the two drivers interact with each other really is the most important aspect to pay attention to... Sinfoni designed the Grandioso as a system... to be used together and complement each other...

They work together fantastically...


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Also want to say, these speakers are due to be installed in my Acura in October. I'll be happy to provide demo's to anyone that would like to listen - with a proper tune or without a tune.... 
I do plan to attend some MECA shows in 2016...


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Can you show the graph? I was about to order the M class a few months ago but I don't need to change anything right now


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

sqnut said:


> Seriously? If I had a budget of say $10-12 G, I'd spend about 3G on equipment, processing, speakers, amps, deadening etc and pay 5 G to someone like KP, Matt Roberts, Big Red, John or my buddy Macleod (assuming they'd agree). I'd let them keep the car for 3-4 weeks, to work their magic. With the balance I'd buy something for my wife and kids and have enough left over for a good meal somewhere nice.
> 
> I can guarantee that the car would sound 100X better than one with $15 G invested in equipment. How it sounds in your garage set up and how it will sound in the car, are two totally different things. Good sound in a car is 70% tuning, 20% placement and 10% equipment. YMMV.
> 
> ...


sqnut:
I feel I need to address the above quote a bit further...

YES the interior of a vehicle does change things... but does it completely change the character of the speakers ? NO it doesn't... 

It does introduce some spikes and /or nulls depending upon installation due to reflective surfaces... However the actually character of the sound doesn't completely change... 

Plus, please know I took great care in setting up my listening sessions... I didn't just place them in a equidistant setting as most would in a home audio setting... They were put in various locations with the intention of exploring many different off-axis responses... at one point I literally had them pointing at each other with myself off-center to the left about three feet away...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> sqnut:
> I feel I need to address the above quote a bit further...
> 
> YES the interior of a vehicle does change things... but does it completely change the character of the speakers ?


1" from the cone no, at your ears? Absolutely yes. Look at Andy's graphs. 



SQ_TSX said:


> It does introduce some spikes and /or nulls depending upon installation due to reflective surfaces... However the actually character of the sound doesn't completely change...


So the response changes totally but it doesn't sound different?



SQ_TSX said:


> Plus, please know I took great care in setting up my listening sessions... I didn't just place them in a equidistant setting as most would in a home audio setting... They were put in various locations with the intention of exploring many different off-axis responses... at one point I literally had them pointing at each other with myself off-center to the left about three feet away...


But the room, the room was totally different.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

sqnut:
I'm going to respectfully disagree with you...


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I can honestly say the Sinfoni lower line of components will surprise even the most critical car audio audiophile. The Eroico line up is amazing as are the rest of Sinfoni's line up.
> 
> crxsir121, I know where some 60.1's are for the taking if you feel the itch sir..


Soo tempting, but they are way out of my budget now.:blush::blush:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2015)

Understand sir.... 
If you can swing them... you will love them I do believe.... Just velvety smooth...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Originally posted by sqnut: I can guarantee that the car would sound 100X better than one with $15 G invested in equipment. How it sounds in your garage set up and how it will sound in the car, are two totally different things. Good sound in a car is 70% tuning, 20% placement and 10% equipment. YMMV.

Jeremy, it seems like he thinks you plan on just "slapping" this $5000/6000 set of comps in your car with no regard for placement, tuning, staging or imaging. AND he can gaurentee his lower line gear with proper install will sound (100X) better than your ill attemp install with your expensive speakers. 

Maybe, just maybe Jeremy is familiar with these differences.. Maybe Jeremy knows it will sound considerably different in a vehicle given its enviroment. It seems to me efforts were made to try and replicate a car interior by way of speaker placement and location as best he could. Although the room size and materials are completely different and I agree will react very different. I am sure this was not Jeremy's first rodeo setting up a car audio listening sessions out side of his car, perhaps he knows from experience also the differences he will hear between the two -from experience!

With anyones attempt to audition car audio outside of the vehicle it is simply "my opinion" and attempt to hear what to expect from the drivers/equipment. I feel Jeremy met his goals in this audition, he listened for several hours and different days trying to find subtle differences from music he knows very well. In his audition he noticed differences that were pleasing to him and also differences that leaned toward (much better) than anything else he had auditioned the same way.

I wonder how these $5-6000 comps will sound installed properly by a shop that knows all to well the 70/20/10 rule, I can imagine we will hear Jeremys impressions of just that very soon! Maybe great equipment installed properly following all the known rules of car audio will produce something (100x) better than cheap speakers done the write way.. Probably not, but I bet they will blow any audiophile away.

Good job Jeremy, thanks again for your input.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

cajunner said:


> annnnnd...
> 
> yeah.
> 
> ...


Simply put, you will never understand until you hear them. Remember how many changes I made to my truck? Thousands spent. Sinfoni went in and they will never come out.
Do yourself a favor and find someone near you and just listen to them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2015)

LaserSVT said:


> Simply put, you will never understand until you hear them. Remember how many changes I made to my truck? Thousands spent. Sinfoni went in and they will never come out.
> Do yourself a favor and find someone near you and just listen to them.



Very well put sir ! :thumbsup:

I'm greatly enjoying my commute each day now that the Grandioso are installed...


----------



## ransdaleroberts (Jan 24, 2016)

sqnut said:


> Seriously? If I had a budget of say $10-12 G, I'd spend about 3G on equipment, processing, speakers, amps, deadening etc and pay 5 G to someone like KP, Matt Roberts, Big Red, John or my buddy Macleod (assuming they'd agree). I'd let them keep the car for 3-4 weeks, to work their magic. With the balance I'd buy something for my wife and kids and have enough left over for a good meal somewhere nice.
> 
> I can guarantee that the car would sound 100X better than one with $15 G invested in equipment. How it sounds in your garage set up and how it will sound in the car, are two totally different things. Good sound in a car is 70% tuning, 20% placement and 10% equipment. YMMV.
> 
> ...


While I agree with you on the rule. The percentage is just off track. I will put it as 50% being your equipment, 35 - 40% tuning and 10 -15 % placement. From where I come from, we have no grand installers. You compromise your Tuning and placement to luck. With changing my equipment I have seen major leaps in performances, of course with a little help in tuning though. Sinfoni being my final leap, the leap that I am finally satisfied with, after the thousands I have already spent.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

How is everything sounding now that it's more broken in Jeremy?


----------

